# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  خطأ قول "أولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين"

## جهاد هاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في خطبة له عن المسجد الأقصى 

ولقد كان بعض الناس يعبر بعبارتين موهمتين العبارة الأولى يقول عن المسجد الأقصى [ انه أولى القبلتين ] 
وهذا يوهم أن يكون هناك قبلتان أولى وثانيه وما من شك انه لا يوجد في الإسلام إلا قبله واحده ليس هناك قبلتان في الإسلام ولكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم المدينة وجد اليهود يصلون ألي بيت المقدس فصلى صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة إلى بيت المقدس ستة عشر شهرا أو سبعه عشر شهرا يعنى سنه ونصف أو سنه ونصفا وشهرا ثم جعل يقلب وجهه في السماء رجاء أن يحول الله القبلة إلى البيت الأول إلى الكعبة المعظمة فصرف الله تعالى القبلة إلى بيته الحرام فقال تعالى: ( قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فولى وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطرا وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون ) فصار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلى إلى البيت الحق وهو الكعبة المعظمة بيت الله عز وجل وصار المسلمون من ذلك الوقت إلى يومنا هذا يصلون إلى المسجد الحرام وليس هناك قبلتان أبداً أ

ما العبارة الثانية [ فإن بعض الناس يقول عن المسجد الأقصى ثالث الحرمين] 
وهذا يوهم أن المسجد الأقصى له حرم والمسجد الأقصى ليس له حرم بل هو كسائر المساجد لا حرم له وكذلك ما يسمى بالحرم الإبراهيمي ليس هناك حرم إبراهيمي وليس في الشرع إلا حرمان اثنان فقط أحدهما وهو أشرفهما وأعظمهما حرمه حرم المسجد الحرام في مكة المكرمة والثاني حرم المسجد النبوي في المدينة النبوية وليس هناك حرما ثالث 

وهاتان العبارتان موهمتان والذين لا يفهمون هذا التركيب في اللغة العربية وإن كان في اللغة العربية لا يشكر على من عرفها ولكن ما دامت هذه الكلمات توهم العامة شيئا غير صحيح فإنه ينبغي العدول عنها إذاً ماذا نقول؟ 
نقول بدل العبارة الأولى أي بدل قولنا أولى القبلتين نقول القبلة السابقة القبلة السابقة يعنى التي سبقت ثم نسخت وإذا صرح بأنه نسخ التوجه أليها كان خيرا وأولى أما الثاني فلا نقول ثالث الحرمين ولكن نقول ثالث المساجد التي تشد إليها الرحال واعلموا أيها المسلمون أن الكلمات التي توهم حقا وباطلا ينبغي لنا أن نتجنبها لأن العبارات التي توهم حقا وباطلا تحتاج إلى تفصيل عند النطق بها وما كان يحتاج إلى تفصيل فانه يكون فيه التطويل ويكون فيه اللبس فخذوا بالعبارات الواضحة الجلية التي لا تحتمل إلا الحق حتى لا يفهم الناس منها إلا الحق
ثالث الحرمين :
 قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله تعالى - :
(( وأما المسجد الأقصى : فهو أحد المساجد الثلاثة التي تشد إليها الرحال ... إلى أن قال : والأقصى : اسم للمسجد كله ، ولا يُسمى هو ولا غيره حرماً ، وإنما الحرم مكة والمدينة خاصة ، وفي وادي وج الذي بالطائف نزاع بين العلماء ) ا هـ .
ولقد قالوا : إنَّ زلَّة العالِم زلَّة عالَم ، وهذا صحيح ؛ فلعلَّ الخطيب أبا المعالي محيي الدين بن زكي هو من أشاع هذا الفهم المغلوط ، وعمَّقه في خطبته المشهورة -وهي أوَّل خطبةٍ خُطِبتْ في المسجد الأقصى بعد تحرير صلاح الدين له من أيدي الصليبيِّين ، وتُسمَّى خُطبة التحرير - حيث ذكر فيها : "فهو أُولى القبلتين ، وثاني المسجدين ، وثالث الحرمين ... "وقد شاعت هذه الخطبة وانتشرت بين الناس انتشار النار في الهشيم

----------


## الأصيل

(قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في خطبة له عن المسجد الأقصى 

ولقد كان بعض الناس يعبر بعبارتين موهمتين العبارة الأولى يقول عن المسجد الأقصى [ انه أولى القبلتين ] 
وهذا يوهم أن يكون هناك قبلتان أولى وثانيه وما من شك انه لا يوجد في الإسلام إلا قبله واحده ليس هناك قبلتان في الإسلام ولكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم المدينة وجد اليهود يصلون ألي بيت المقدس فصلى صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة إلى بيت المقدس ستة عشر شهرا أو سبعه عشر شهرا يعنى سنه ونصف أو سنه ونصفا وشهرا )
سؤالي هل كان توجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبيت المقدس للصلاة هل كان بوحي ؟ أم أنه وجد اليهود يتوجهون في الصلاة لبيت المقدس ففعل هو كذلك ؟ أرجو التوضيح لأن النقل الذي ذكرته يوهم ذلك ..
(قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله تعالى - :
(( وأما المسجد الأقصى : فهو أحد المساجد الثلاثة التي تشد إليها الرحال ... إلى أن قال : والأقصى : اسم للمسجد كله ، ولا يُسمى هو ولا غيره حرماً ، وإنما الحرم مكة والمدينة خاصة ، وفي وادي وج الذي بالطائف نزاع بين العلماء ) ا هـ .
ما هو نزاع العلماء في وادي وج الذي بالطائف ؟ افيدونا ولكم الشكر .

----------

